# Next pairing



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry about all the "What will I get" posts 

but, this is the next pairing planned;

Black eyed white buck with Chocolate pied female,

so, what's gonna "pop" out? :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Unless they carry something in common, they will be 100% Black. 
BEW/Bone is a/a c^e/c, Chocolate is a/a b/b s/s. Since the a/a is all they (visiually at least) have in common, that's all they will make.
All babies will carry Chocolate and Piebald. 50% will carry c^e, the other 50% will carry c.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmm, sadly not as interesting as I'd hoped, but it will still be done just to see if anything else comes out 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You can pair one of the babies back to a parent, then you will get Chocolate or Bone (depending on which parent) and Black.
You can also do a sibling-pairing, and you will likely get something even more interesting.


----------

